

The death of American democracy: not dying, but already dead - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/2011/10/letter-to-m-friends-and-family-death-of.html

======
T_D_K
I suppose the author has an interesting point at the core, but the article is
way too prejudiced to be taken seriously.

------
FreakLegion
I liked the part where he called Naomi Wolf Naomi Watts. Because, you know,
it's just a blog, so why proofread?

